

Filepicker.io (YC S12) + JotForm: Forms with Cloud Upload Support - aytekin
http://www.jotform.com/filepicker

======
ananddass
Jotform's growth numbers on <http://www.jotform.com/about/> are impressive.

~~~
aytekin
Thanks Anand. We haven't actually updated those stats since 2010. We have now
almost 1 million users.

Best of luck today in the demo day! :)

